# Stradivarius Is On Song!



## Elf On A Shelf (20 June 2019)

What a horse he is! The Stayers Â£1 Million Bonus last year - on target again this year after winning his 2nd Ascot Gold Cup! He got stuck in a pocket when he was just about to make his move but as soon as he was - the race was put to bed! Could he do it again next year? I hope we get to find out! 

You also have to Mention Frankie Dettori! 2 wins yesterday and 4 at last count today! He might be old enough to be most of his weighing room counterparts father but he is certainly showing them how its still done on big days!


----------



## bonny (20 June 2019)

What a shame that he didnâ€™t get the 5 !


----------



## Orangehorse (20 June 2019)

Well done to Stradivarius, what a horse.  Sorry to have missed watching the race.


----------



## splashgirl45 (20 June 2019)

a good days racing,  frankie is amazing!!!!  stradivarius is pretty special as well


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (21 June 2019)

Frankie has been winning again as has Ryan Moore and Aiden O'Brien! 

We have had the first female winner for 32 years but Hayley Turner felt the need to beat the crap out of the horse to ger there.  9 days and Â£1600 fine for using her whip above the permitted level in the final 1 1/2furlongs. She must have gone a fair few over! 

I am all for whips in races as a safety feature - keep a horse straight, keep it going forwards into a jump etc. But jockey's need stiffer, proper penalties for breaking the rules! They should be made to forfeit all prize money won in that race! Its not the horses, owners or trainers fault so they should not be punished. But if you take away the jockeys share of the prize money and put it into the Injured Jockeys Fund it might make them think twice!


----------



## Clodagh (21 June 2019)

EKW said:



			I am all for whips in races as a safety feature - keep a horse straight, keep it going forwards into a jump etc. But jockey's need stiffer, proper penalties for breaking the rules! They should be made to forfeit all prize money won in that race! Its not the horses, owners or trainers fault so they should not be punished. But if you take away the jockeys share of the prize money and put it into the Injured Jockeys Fund it might make them think twice!
		
Click to expand...

That is a good suggestion. If you watch Frankie Dettori he hardly uses the whip at all, I know he is on very good horses but he is so strong, I love watching him ride. His son will be up and out there soon, too!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (30 July 2019)

And he does it again! Another Â£1million bonus on the way!?!


----------



## bonny (30 July 2019)

EKW said:



			And he does it again! Another Â£1million bonus on the way!?!
		
Click to expand...

If he stays fit and well hard to see anyone beating him, what a horse and rider. Frankie can do no wrong just now !


----------



## blodwyn1 (30 July 2019)

Frankie celebrated a stride early and stradivarius slammed the brakes on! John gosden said he was lucky not to go over the handlebars!


----------



## tristar (31 July 2019)

sea the stars on top again,  the italian riders are very good, jockeys, showjumpers etc

135,000 this year, what will he be next year?

frankie had to make a funny move again on strad  but succeeded where others might have codged it up


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (23 August 2019)

Â£1million bonus in the bag again! He is some horse!

This is some week for racing! Enable yesterday, Stradivarius and Battaash today!


----------



## Clodagh (23 August 2019)

Battaash was amazing, he made the others look second rate. I thought sprinters were big musclebound creatures but he is a little pony. Can't he fly!
Stradivarius was great. I wonder if he really will go to the Arc 2020?


----------



## blodwyn1 (23 August 2019)

I hope they dont do the arc with stradivarius John Gosden intimated he is not in the same league as enable.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (23 August 2019)

The Arc isn't long enough for Stradivarius it's only 1m4f - he would be totally outpaced and would only just be starting to run his race as they are pulling up. He is a very good stayer but it's like comparing a Grand National horse to a Gold Cup horse - bith equally good in their own right but neither suited to the other race.


----------



## tristar (26 August 2019)

how lovely to be the breeder owner of a horse like him, and to see the owner choked with emotion, well i think it was for  the horse but could have been the money, probably both, who would not be stunned


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (19 October 2019)

First Enable and now Stradivarius! Both beaten into 2nd on unsuitably soft ground. 

He ran well in defeat though to AOB's Kew Gardens.


----------



## bonny (19 October 2019)

EKW said:



			First Enable and now Stradivarius! Both beaten into 2nd on unsuitably soft ground. 

He ran well in defeat though to AOB's Kew Gardens.
		
Click to expand...

Brave decision with both of them to let them run but with hindsight itâ€™s a shame they have both lost their unbeaten run. Still brilliant horses though and hopefully they will both go through next season unbeaten again.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (28 July 2020)

Boom! Stradivarius strikes again! 4 Goodwood Cups! 

He will now be prepped for the Arc. I think Frankie will still choose Enable. Stradivarius is very, very good but he needs more than a Mile and a Half to be at his best. He is only just getting going when the Arc would be over.


----------



## splashgirl45 (28 July 2020)

i thought for a couple of seconds he wasnt going to get out but a small gap opened and whoosh, he was through,  he seemed to win very easily and didnt look like he was making a huge effort, very impressive


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (28 July 2020)

Frankie wasn't too impressed though at other jockeys! I think he'll be on Enable too in October


----------



## Gingerwitch (2 August 2020)

EOS - can you please educate me why soft is such a bugger to the horses ?


----------



## bonny (2 August 2020)

Gingerwitch said:



			EOS - can you please educate me why soft is such a bugger to the horses ?
		
Click to expand...

Same as with people, running on soft, rain soaked ground is much harder than running on firm ground. It’s like running on a beach !


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (2 August 2020)

Some horses like soft ground, others dont. Same as some humans prefer to run on grass and others on roads. 

The softer the ground the more stamina sapping it is, it's harder to gallop through. Unlike firm ground which is like running on a brick road. Think of it like you are going running on the beach - you run on wet sand it's firmer and easier to run on than the loose dry sand. The softer the surface the harder it is to get through thus tires you out quicker.

You can't jump on firm ground, it's too jarring. The quickest you can jump on is Good to Firm.


----------

